
Show HN: Digit Recognition (MNIST) using my own neural network - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/digitRecognition
======
atum47
It's a little better this time around. I've design my neural network so it can
have N hidden layers. It's a work in progress, but I'm improving it every time
I take a break from writing my final thesis.

